
Ask HN: Self-taught back end dev with little free time. What should I learn? - phone8675309
Riffing on the previous submission: I&#x27;m a primarily back end guy (Perl&#x2F;Python&#x2F;Linux admin&#x2F;Database) and I want to learn web dev, but I don&#x27;t have a lot of free time.  What&#x27;s my best path to start working toward full stack web dev?
======
catacombs
Think of a project and start building it. One thing could be a Game of Thrones
or Star Was API clone.

